# Show me your barn plans!!!



## myhorsesonador

ok so I thought it would be fun to share our barn plans, or our dream barn!

I know it's ruff but it's just for fun. 

for stalls I really like this places stall fronts! There wood is of excelent quality. what do you think about the price??? I will be building a barn in the next few years or less so I really would like your oppinions. 

Horse Barn Accessories

Oh and on the picture of the stall front they have a window in the stall. I really like the idea for lighting and extra air on hot days but is it safe??? I would be afraid that if my mare went loony (never has before but that doesnt mean any thing) that she could get a foot through it. I relly don't want to be picking glass shards out of her legs.

Alright show me yours!! You could even show me how you want you farm to be layed out!


----------



## myhorsesonador

agg my pic is to small!!! YAY for Photo bucket!

also The tack and feed room will be insulated for widow air units. If gets way to hummid in florida to be with out them.


----------



## NoHorse

I don't think the window would be a problem. I think your mare would have to _try_ to get a hoof through there.

I really like those stall fronts. The swingy bar part is smart.
As far as the price, I think it's just a little steep. $3300 for three stalls... not that would know the average price for a stall front. 

Have you planned the rest of the barn? That's my favorite part. :lol:
Are you planning on having solid partitions between the stalls? 
Will the stalls be slightly sunken? (I know at the barn where I do stalls, it would be a huge pain with all the sawdust coming out from under the door all the time if they weren't lower than the aisle.)
Speaking of aisles, how wide?
Any special flooring (ie rubber bricks) to go over the cement floor?
Automatic or manual waterers?

I'm kind of pressed for time right now but good luck on your barn!


----------



## myhorsesonador

I don't think the window would be a problem. I think your mare would have to _try_ to get a hoof through there.

I really like those stall fronts. The swingy bar part is smart.
As far as the price, I think it's just a little steep. $3300 for three stalls... not that would know the average price for a stall front. 

There wood is saposed to be treated so it would never wrot. With the humidity here I think it's a good option. Price wise I'm still looking into what the wood would cost. I think you can just get the metal.

Have you planned the rest of the barn? That's my favorite part. :lol:

Are you planning on having solid partitions between the stalls? 
Still trying to decide. I think when I breed Sonador I'll be building a diffrent barn just for her.

Will the stalls be slightly sunken? (I know at the barn where I do stalls, it would be a huge pain with all the sawdust coming out from under the door all the time if they weren't lower than the aisle.)
Yes

Speaking of aisles, how wide?
12 ft

Any special flooring (ie rubber bricks) to go over the cement floor?
Well I have thought about it, but with all the sand and moister I can just see it turning into a sluggy slippy fest.

Automatic or manual waterers?
100% Automatic!!

Oh and there will be fans in the stalls. 

I'm kind of pressed for time right now but good luck on your barn!


----------



## haleylvsshammy

I wouldn't put cement in the barn aisle. I know barns that have cement and it is VERY slippery for the horses. It's nerve wracking because you have to walk very slowly and make sure that there is enough space for wide turns. So I'd either do a dirt walkway or rubber mats over the cement aisle.


----------



## myhorsesonador

haleylvsshammy said:


> I wouldn't put cement in the barn aisle. I know barns that have cement and it is VERY slippery for the horses. It's nerve wracking because you have to walk very slowly and make sure that there is enough space for wide turns. So I'd either do a dirt walkway or rubber mats over the cement aisle.


I've worked with cement aisle for years and never had a problem at all. Are you sure it was cement??? there was some kind of crap that they used out side of one of the equestrian centers near by that was slicker a fresh loobed baby butt.


----------



## Poseidon

A note about the windows: You could just put bars on them. The windows in the stalls at my barn are just barred. Maybe just leave a bit of room at the bottom so it can be locked/unlocked and slid up and down?

And most horses like it when they can see the horses next to them, since they are such social animals, so I would use side walls that have bars too like the front. Then they can see who is next to them as well as who is in front.


----------



## haleylvsshammy

myhorsesonador said:


> I've worked with cement aisle for years and never had a problem at all. Are you sure it was cement??? there was some kind of crap that they used out side of one of the equestrian centers near by that was slicker a fresh loobed baby butt.


Maybe all of the horses I know are clutzes! Haha Well if you're sure that your horses can navigate it, then go for it!


----------



## zurmdahl

myhorsesonador said:


> I've worked with cement aisle for years and never had a problem at all. Are you sure it was cement??? there was some kind of crap that they used out side of one of the equestrian centers near by that was slicker a fresh loobed baby butt.


At a barn I use to board at I know for sure that their floors were cement under rubber mats and they got SO slippery it was ridiculous, and really scary. It could have been the rubber mats over it though that caused that to happen though I suppouse


----------



## Hidalgo13

My barn has cement floors, but rubber mats at key places. (at the showers and at most cross ties)... never experienced slipperiness before though. :/


----------



## myhorsesonador

Rubber mats when wet can be very slick. Trust me and my mum. I've landed on my butt a few times. Sona's never had a problem though


----------



## NoHorse

As long as there's texture in the surface, I think the actual material is less of a concern. My barn, I think, is asphalt... very textured, hard, never seen a horse slip. Kind of hard to sweep really well, though.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hidalgo13

> Rubber mats when wet can be very slick. Trust me and my mum. I've landed on my butt a few times. Sona's never had a problem though
> ​


If the rubber mats have texture, they are usually better and not as slippery.


----------



## RubaiyateBandit

You said dream barn, right? Well, my dreams can be pretty lofty. xD

I used a program called Google Sketchup to make my designs, but here's some labeled screenshots.









The general layout -- an indoor arena (100'x200'), attached to a barn area with twelve stalls.









And here's a close up on the barn area. The stalls are all 14'x14' -- my biggest current horse is a 16' gelding, but I hope to one day own a draft. I also figured that I would go with a larger stall for the rest of the horses, because 1) none of my horses, with the exception of possibly Tanner and Magic, have ever been stalled, so likely would not be used to it, and 2) It's better to have a stall that's too big than too small. 
As for the feed/storage area... I'm dead set on having a separate, fireproofed building for hay, it's just a matter of if I want to keep all the feed there or not. I could also probably use the storage space.
The office has a window that opens to the arena, too. 









And just an overall view of the entire building. I have the roof of the arena set as being semi-transparent, because I know I want it to be lit by mostly natural lighting, but I'm not sure if I want to go with one of those clearspan-type of buildings, or a lot of skylights, or what. There's also a large door on all three outside walls of the arena, that can be opened to allow airflow and such. (Could probably use it as a run-in, too.)


As for flooring, I'm torn between a textured mat, or textured cement like they have at my mom's workplace. 


I warned you that I have lofty dreams. 
We do plan on putting a barn up soon, but chances are, it will be a lot simpler than this. And won't have an indoor arena. :lol:


----------



## Lonannuniel

^^ I use that program as well! these are my plans ~








^ view 1 of tack / hangout room








^ top view of tack / hang out room









5 stalls, 12 x 12








^ top view of whole barn, 5 12 x 12 stalls, tack/hang out room, 2 cross ties, large hay storage and feed room, large pasture and 200 x 200 arena









^ outer view, made of stone w/ carriage style doors, arena with massive windows on all 4 walls









^ feed room w/ sink, table, fridge, & white board









^ interior of the arena including jumps









^ the cross ties









^ entrance into arena w/ door out to the field on the right and an entrance to the other side on the left ( not shown) 








^ picture of jumping, cross country, and dressage rings, i haven't gotten around to fencing all of them ^-^



The stalls have rubber mats, along with the cross ties. The flooring is rough hardwood


----------



## Hidalgo13

Woah.. those are really cool! Google sketch up ya say?


----------



## kitten_Val

This is the pic of almost exact as mine (without that thing on roof though, with 2 stalls 12 X 10 and shed 12 X 16). I have rubber mats in each. Taken from the website of the company (Horizon Structures), which made it and delivered to me. I'd be happy to have an overhang, but it was pricey + you should do it yourself (with parts delivered), so I had to pass...


----------



## kitten_Val

Actually, here is a real pic... (painting was mine :wink: )


----------



## myhorsesonador

kitten_Val said:


> Actually, here is a real pic... (painting was mine :wink: )


cool. I'm really considering a building by them.


----------



## kitten_Val

myhorsesonador said:


> cool. I'm really considering a building by them.


If you do (and they were the cheapest, BTW, I did contacted 3 or 4 companies and looked at everything we had at the Horse Expo) wait till they have a discount. I ordered mine at the Expo and the special was *one stall free*! :shock:


----------



## myhorsesonador

kitten_Val said:


> If you do (and they were the cheapest, BTW, I did contacted 3 or 4 companies and looked at everything we had at the Horse Expo) wait till they have a discount. I ordered mine at the Expo and the special was *one stall free*! :shock:


 
WOOT!!! thats awesome!

ok I found one that I think would work perfect for my needs

Horse Barns ~ L-Shaped Horse Barns

I would have the one wall 3 12x12 stalls and the other 2 rooms and 1 wash stall. I really like the run in and having the stalls open to the out side. I think I could do lots of things with that set up.


----------



## kitten_Val

myhorsesonador said:


> Horse Barns ~ L-Shaped Horse Barns


Looks very nice! BTW, keep in mind you'll have to do the base too yourself.


----------



## Coyote

I would love to have one of these, most likely the Denali 36 -- anything bigger would only be if I do in fact reach my dream of becoming a trainer. *http://www.barnpros.com/products/apartment/index.html*


----------

